

Refactoring JIT Compilation [video] - andralex
https://archive.org/details/dconf2014-day02-talk02

======
tach4n
I may be biased, but this was one of my favorite talks at DConf :3.

You can find the source to higgs on GH:
[https://github.com/maximecb/Higgs](https://github.com/maximecb/Higgs)

More info is on Maxime's blog:
[http://pointersgonewild.wordpress.com/](http://pointersgonewild.wordpress.com/)

And our subreddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/higgsjs/](http://www.reddit.com/r/higgsjs/)

You can also stop by and say hello in #higgsjs on freenode.

We're looking for contributors of all skill levels if anyone is interested!

------
WalterBright
Youtube version: [http://youtu.be/cJGNItlMWBM](http://youtu.be/cJGNItlMWBM)

